# East Coast Championship



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dan has decided to hold the ECC 2/25-2/27:thumbsup:
Fri doors open at 4PM for level 25 RO on the scorpion. Look for a new world record!
Sat open at 8AM 3 ohm mod on the clubman then HOPRA bonded poly on the scorpion
then SS on the clubman.
Sun open at 8AM ceramic mod on the cluban then G-jet on the scorpion then IROC
T-jet on the clubman.

Go here to check out The Taj Ma HO http://www.gofastest.com/marc/TajMaHO.htm

TK
Middletown, NY


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

The ECC is this weekend. This a great event to get to even if you don't want to race. You can learn so much as many of the top racers in the east will be on hand.:thumbsup:

TK


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

We had a light turn out in regards to total #'s but the field consisted of high quality racers and people.  Here are some of the results, I'll post more later.

Level 25 RO Everyone including the winner encountered problems in this race. :shock:
1. Rick Carter Storm 783 
2. Victor Feliciano T1 768
3. Dan DeCosmo Storm 763
4. TK G3R 749
5. John Pileggi G3R 737
6. Pete Barclay ??? 726
7. Tony Mickles ??? 725
8. Mustard Storm 641
9. Wayne Wallace Storm? 635
10. Tom Gray G3R 612

3ohm MOD level 25. Again everybody encountered problems during this race.
1. John Pileggi G3R 452 
2. Victor Feliciano T1 446
3. Tony Mickles ??? 425
4. Wayne Wallace ??? 421
5. Rick Carter Storm 400
6. John O'Brien G3R 392
7. Dan DeCosmo G3R 392
8. TK 8) G3R 388
9. Mustard G3R 367
10. Pete Barclay G3R 346
11. Jerome Burwell ??? 339
12. Tom Bussmann G3R 319

Bonded Magnet RO I believe everyone used a G3R
1. John Pileggi 710 
2. Pete Barclay 690
3. Mustard 674
4. Rick Carter 650
5. TK 8) 632
6. John O'Brien 614
7. Tom Bussmann 569
8. Victor Feliciano 478
9. Jerome Burwell 474

More results later.

TK 8)


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I want to apologize in advance if I report the wrong make of car used, no disrespect intended to the driver or the manufacturer.

I would also like to congratulate all of the winners as they have accomplished something that has eluded me.

SS Main Results
1. Tony Mickles T3? 336
2. John Pileggi G3R 333
3. Wayne Wallace G3 330
4. Dan DeCosmo T2 321

Ceramic MOD
1. Dan DeCosmo G3 with T+ Bulkhead 341
2. Pete Barclay G3R? 331
3.Tony Mickles T2? 320
4. TK G3 314

G-Jet
1. John Stezelecki 340
2. Wayne Wallace 337
3. Pete Barclay 333
4. Greg ???? 329
5. Rick Carter 327
6. Paul Ryer 325

T-Jet Iroc
1. Dan DeCosmo
2. Wayne Wallace
3. Gregg ????
4. Russ Upton
5. Rich Audet
6. Paul Ryer
7. Tom Bussmann
8. John Stezelecki
9. Eric Handel


----------

